# looking to take hgh anyone had good results from it



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm thinking of going on hgh anyone had good results from it? and whats the good brands to buy


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Have been looking into HGH myself for a while now but it's a bit of a hit and miss regarding getting decent stuff.

I'm waiting on my local source to get some decent stuff rather than risk buying sh1te from the internet


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I think its price that puts it out of a lot of peoples reach, mine included.

The day a lab finds out how to keep the prices down and the quality good is the day the market will be cornered.

I will eventually dabble though I'm sure.


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

think i can get 100iu source said i only need to take 1iu a day

No prices


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

1983stuart said:


> think i can get 100iu for 140-160 my source said i only need to take 1iu a day


1 iu a day is just for anti ageing, should be more like 4 or 5 iu ed to get a half decent effect and even then wont be anything special, for me it keeps me looking fuller and leaner and i like to stay on hgh along with peptides for most of the year


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

what brand of hgh you use? i can get the yellow/blue top from china really cheap but not sure if **** or not. as good stuff will be really costly if doing 4-5iu a day


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

First off your not allowed to post prices.. secondly are those prices pharma grade or ugl HGH??

1iu a day wouldn't give much to talk about. What are yours goals or what are you looking to achieve from HGH.. fatloss? Injury rehab? Anti aging? Mass etc etc..


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

1983stuart said:


> i'm thinking of going on hgh anyone had good results from it? and whats the good brands to buy


In the past I've done jintropin along with sus n deca at 4iu every other day before bed it keeps the fat/water off and my skin paper thin. Expensive though


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

As has been said, you need to be looking at a minimum of 20-30iu per week for a duration of at least 6 months to see any real effect.

I wouldn't even start a course of GH unless I had the full 6 months worth in my posession beforehand as if you took 2 or 3 months worth and then ran out and couldn't afford or source the rest then the amount you'd already taken would have been a waste IMO.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless you feel you have reached maximum potential then save you money mate.

Load of bollox GH in my opinion, to many fakes about and to many people using it for the wrong reasons based on sh*t information ( me being one of them )

VERY few people on here actually need to use it but chose to for some reason, personally l would spend the money your gonna spend on GH on a personal trainer, trust me its cheaper and a damn site better way to spend your dosh and improve your physique.

:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> Unless you feel you have reached maximum potential then save you money mate.
> 
> Load of bollox GH in my opinion, to many fakes about and to many people using it for the wrong reasons based on sh*t information ( me being one of them )
> 
> ...


Amen. I've just been er rewarded with some and its the first time in 25 years of training that I've taken any. There are much more cost effective ways to spend your money to further your physique before you dabble with gh (food, supps, gear, peps etc. in that order!). Unless you're rolling in money in which case go frickin nuts. :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

X2 with what milky said, your not going to get what your expecting out of it unless you can afford big doses then its worth it with a decent cycle, i used it bits and bats but tbh just wish i spent that money on gear and food, but next time i do run it, itll be at 25-30iu a week for 6months and ill have it all stocked up before i start as stated.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it possible to make a positive comparison between GH & Peptides?

By that I mean, Toms' Peptides are very pure, so is it more beneficial to use Toms GHRH as opposed to poor quality GH?

What do you think Paul?

@Pscarb


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm currently running 8iu hyges eod, 2 weeks in now. I must say my sleep has been a lot better, that's the only difference I've noticed so far...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP can l also add COMPLETELY IGNORE THE WORD " GROWTH " IN HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE, it doesnt do what it says on the tin mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The best and most economical way to run gh,is with peps,adding upto 2.5iu 20 mins or so after,though before anyone says,Dat's recommending 10 mins after for piggy back now,i tried and prefered 20 mins up to 30 mins use 3 times/day every 8 hours Imo

Adding Synth Gh alone---- ,do you know when your natty pulse is?ans no,so how can you avoid blunting it????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> OP can l also add COMPLETELY IGNORE THE WORD " GROWTH " IN HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE, it doesnt do what it says on the tin mate.


I know many people that would disagree with that mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I know many people that would disagree with that mate.


Not at the doses we can afford to run tho mate is my point and if l am honest probably not at the type of gear we get, the top boys then hell yeah but for us mere mortals who get the scraps, IMO we are had over big time with it.

The problem with GH IMO is we run it with various other things so how do we know if its really having the effet we thnk it should ?

Apart from a bit of carpel tunnel what sides are there ?

At least with Test, Tren etc you KNOW its in there messing sh*t up.

Like l say just my opinion having wasted hundreds of pouds on it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

1983stuart said:


> i'm thinking of going on hgh anyone had good results from it? and whats the good brands to buy


First thing, do as much research as possible to make sure what you get is in fact legit GH, if you end up with bunk chances are you ain't gonna rate the benefits :lol:


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll go against the grain here and say I rate it.I run hyge @4iu on training days.that's mon,tue,thur,fri.so only 16iu a week.the results are subtle yes but well worth it.as for cost it works out at about £17 a week for me.I don't drink or smoke,don't do any rec drugs(boring bstard eh?!) lol so spending a bit on hgh isn't a problem.

For me the aas I run just seem to work that little bit better along with hyge.I can eat ****e for a few days and still be real lean,when not on it I water up.

Early on this year I came off the gear to try for a baby but carried on with the hgh.kept all my gains n strength.after a few months came off the growth.within a month strength was down,recovery seemed to take ages.I'd get off the cross trainer after a half hour and my knees ached like f11ck.so thought balls to this and went bk on.about a month later everything was improving.no aches n pains ect.

Seemed while I was on you couldn't really tell but as soon as you was off you could.

So everyone's different.I run it year round now and will carry on.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> I'll go against the grain here and say I rate it.I run hyge @4iu on training days.that's mon,tue,thur,fri.so only 16iu a week.the results are subtle yes but well worth it.as for cost it works out at about £17 a week for me.I don't drink or smoke,don't do any rec drugs(boring bstard eh?!) lol so spending a bit on hgh isn't a problem.
> 
> For me the aas I run just seem to work that little bit better along with hyge.I can eat ****e for a few days and still be real lean,when not on it I water up.
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough mate but judging by your avi you look the bollox and clearly know your stuff.

For the average gym rat ( myself included ) l think there are better things to spend your dosh on.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I use 10iu ED. I've had the misses say wow your skin is looking so clear and soft AND looking bigger and fuller. My mate who also trains and is a big lad stopped me this evening and said you're looking much bigger and fuller and more vascular. This is at 255lb and increasing weekly. Love the stuff. Sure ain't cheap tho - could buy me a decent car with the money I spend monthly!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Milky:yer your right everyone has their preference/favourite.and it does boil down to money.

As for the avi......that was after 14 weeks of dieting hell.don't normally look like that! Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> Milky:yer your right everyone has their preference/favourite.and it does boil down to money.
> 
> As for the avi......that was after 14 weeks of dieting hell.don't normally look like that! Lol


Regardless mate you got to that shape.

Even if someone had enough money l wouldnt reccomend it till they were low BF and had everything else nailed on.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Yer your prob right.I didn't start taking it until I reached a good standard.that was after a good 13 years of training and prob 8 years of aas.

For me everything is pretty much spot on and the hyge is just the icing on the cake.

I have a couple of mates which are getting pretty much the same results on the peptides which is a lot cheaper route to go.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> OP can l also add COMPLETELY IGNORE THE WORD " GROWTH " IN HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE, it doesnt do what it says on the tin mate.


I thought all a long the G stood for GIMP... :lol:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

johnyboy said:


> Yer your prob right.I didn't start taking it until I reached a good standard.that was after a good 13 years of training and prob 8 years of aas.
> 
> For me everything is pretty much spot on and the hyge is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I have a couple of mates which are getting pretty much the same results on the peptides which is a lot cheaper route to go.


What hyge u using mate?


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

johnyboy said:


> I'll go against the grain here and say I rate it.I run hyge @4iu on training days.that's mon,tue,thur,fri.so only 16iu a week.the results are subtle yes but well worth it.as for cost it works out at about £17 a week for me.I don't drink or smoke,don't do any rec drugs(boring bstard eh?!) lol so spending a bit on hgh isn't a problem.
> 
> For me the aas I run just seem to work that little bit better along with hyge.I can eat ****e for a few days and still be real lean,when not on it I water up.
> 
> ...


I totally agree no fat belly and ripped abs during bulking. Win win


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dead Lee:

I'm using the dr lins.it's got either the pin wheel or tribal green tops.can't for the life of me think which one,and I had one this morning!

I get it from a very good source though who I always use and have done for ages.he's a regular on here tbf but I ain't gonna name names.it's always very good.use the 200iu kits.

There's a load of that sorano stuff doing the rounds,from a different source.

I'll stick to what I know works eh?!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks johnyboy, maybe the same source lol, i couldn't get dr lins but iv got the green hygene pinwheel 200iu kit at the mo, seems to be doing the job from what a can tell but iv only just started them


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Always wanted to try it at 5iu ed just to see the effects but with all the fakes that are out there I don't really wanna risk the penny's.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

I think Growth only really benefits the more advanced trainer -someone who has cycled, KNOWS their body, eats well and trains hard and has done so for a long time. I have recently run Hyges (100iu boxes - yellow top with DNA imprint or whatever it is....the .cn ones) which were great. Just got hold of some genetropin which I have started using recently and so far so good.

If your new to this game i would not jump on HGH until your experienced enough or until you can afford to buy a large enough stash to last your proposed cycle. Expensive sh*t for sure but for me, as someone has pointed out, I do not drink, smoke, do rec drugs so this is my little pleasure in life


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

i been taking 1-2ius a day for 3mths for anti ageine and it seems to be taking some of the wrinkles and age related aches away and sleep on growth is great..but since i started taking it my right elbow hurts bad where i chiped the bone ten yrs back and i need about 5 warm up sets as pain in my forearms is bad since starting it...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Loving HGH atm, feel awesome on it


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

great thread. very informative!.

so the general consensus would be for building reasonable mass. 4-5iu a day?


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

also, there seems to be a differing opinions in regards to how long it takes to see noticeable gains on hgh, some say 6 months on here, others say 3. ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought 80 iu of Hyge off a mate before he went in the navy in hope i'd get some more.

Job went tits up so I'm stuck with it, is there anyway I could even benefit from 80iu?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I bought 80 iu of Hyge off a mate before he went in the navy in hope i'd get some more.
> 
> Job went tits up so I'm stuck with it, is there anyway I could even benefit from 80iu?


no but i could .


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> no but i could .


I bet you could lol.


----------



## statusgame (Dec 12, 2012)

I have Norditropin Simplexx 5MG/1.5 Cartrides on repeat prescription and have thrown about 20 cartridges away in the last year due to them going out of date. I was just wondering if someone could tell me the minimum and maximum prices people would pay for these kind of cartridges instead of wasting them.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

used it at 3iu a day for rotator cuff that got messed up did the job for me also lost some BF and sleep was spot on cant say anything about size on them doses as i was training light around the injury.

would run it again felt great on it but would want 6months worth in the fridge and run it at 5iu a day.with 500mg of test.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A.J. said:


> great thread. very informative!.
> 
> so the general consensus would be for building reasonable mass. 4-5iu a day?


Depends on what your opinion of reasonable mass is Bol will get you bigger......

I have posted a study on here somewhere that shows positive results in both fat loss and lean tissue creation for a number of subjects using 8iu of pharma GH M/W/F over a 6 week period, so no there is no one number of months that people will see results the individual, type of GH, diet, etc all this has an influence on the results from GH unfortunately many just jab it and hope yet they do not change any other factor in there life.....


----------

